# Photo of Slim scraping popcorn the professional way.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Found this while searching images on Google. Thought I'd share!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

He has his wifes socks on !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> He has his wifes socks on !


That's b/c he couldn't afford his own pair of socks, after buying that expensive knife he holds in his hand:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

looks like he's holding a paper airplane? ,,And that's not slims legs !!!:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How did you find this picture? I was SO wasted!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> How did you find this picture? I was SO wasted!


I could tell because you're not wearing your birkenstocks!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> He has his wifes socks on !


 That is too much, my wife has tried to push those damn anklets on me and they will just sit in the sock drawer I refuse to wear them. Besides that they don't fit to well with boots and if you are wearing low tops your ankles get cold, would feel like wearing a pair of low riding underwear.....and we all know what that would feel like.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice scaffold Slim! Does it comply wiv Health and Safety?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I could tell because you're not wearing your birkenstocks!


I wear them all day long to fit in in Missoula, So I HAVE to take them off when I scrape popcorn at home with a spray bottle and a plastic knife while wearing my ski goggles. 



E.K Taper said:


> Nice scaffold Slim! Does it comply wiv Health and Safety?


I figured the plastic covered chair was safer than the trash-can stilt thingamijigs?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice boobs ! Are they new ? Starter size ? Could have been PlumpPickins you know ! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Nice boobs ! Are they new ? Starter size ? Could have been PlumpPickins you know ! :icon_cheesygrin:


Are you flirting with me?..................:no:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's b/c he couldn't afford his own pair of socks, after buying that expensive knife he holds in his hand:whistling2:



or maybe he ran outta loot buying that spray bottle


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*




E.K Taper said:


> Nice scaffold Slim! Does it comply wiv Health and Safety?


----------

